# Don't Fight It



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

I know it's easier said than done. But you must find a compromise with the Protective Mechanism. It has only good intentions. Every time you fight it, you keep letting it know something is wrong and needs to protect you from.


----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

"Every time you fight it, you keep letting it know something is wrong and needs to protect you from."

That's actually a very good quote there. That is exactly what we do wrong, but it's so hard to stop it. I mean, we are fighting against help. It's like going to war against a country, and then turning against your own country; it just makes no sense, and yet we still do it. I guess I need to practise coping with this thing, but it's so hard as it feels like torture, and it's hard to praise torture.

But I'll try


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

But from what does my protective mechanism, protect me from ?

Since i can still feel anxiety and stuff like that


----------

